# Edinburgh CC site



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi
has anybody been to the CC site for the festivities?
How did you get in and out of the city please?
Wondered if buses/taxis would be running late on?
Ta
Barry


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: edinburgh CC site*



Bessie560 said:


> Hi
> has anybody been to the CC site for the festivities?
> How did you get in and out of the city please?
> Wondered if buses/taxis would be running late on?
> ...


There's a very good servce run by a local minibus company. They pick up outside the site reception. They run very frequently through the night both ways and I think they charge about a fiver.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*new year*

hi
Wot even at new year?????
Ta
Barry


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: new year*



Bessie560 said:


> hi
> Wot even at new year?????
> Ta
> Barry


yes exclusively on new years eve. Not at any other time.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

*edinburgh CC site*

We went to the Edinburgh Festival in August.
Great site with a company running mini-coaches all day and night plus there loads of taxi's.
We used Cramond Cars and Coaches - 07931 490662 or
www.cramondtours.com

Bob45


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*thanks*

thanks 4 that
barry


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

There are also all night service buses running back to the junction of Silverknowes Road and Muirhouse Parkway - i.e. about 10 minutes walk from the site. They leave the city from Queensferry Street - and it is free. Google for Edinburgh buses hogmanay.

Rick


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

and it is free. 
gulp? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
like as in gratis for nothing amazing!


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

*edinburgh CC site*

I would be careful about walking after the bus ride from the city centre as it is more like 15 minutes on a mainly unlit road in a not very nice area. We were warned against it (we are pensioners).
Be safe and stick to the taxi's or motor coaches.
Bob45


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: edinburgh CC site*



Bob45 said:


> I would be careful about walking after the bus ride from the city centre as it is more like 15 minutes on a mainly unlit road in a not very nice area. We were warned against it (we are pensioners).
> Be safe and stick to the taxi's or motor coaches.
> Bob45


agreed! Except I would have said 20 min


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I,m going to disagree here, don't think its a rough area, walked it loads of times(takes me 10 mins) and seen no louts etc.

The guy who runs the mini bus service from the site puts it about that the area is not safe, that the bus service is not even safe, he said to us 'a lady got mugged on the bus last week you know'.

Paul.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I'd term it a "not brilliant, not a slum" area. Blocks of council flats butting to fancy new build flats. Main point, though, is it's pitch black on the walk back. I wouldn't recommend it after dark.

Stayed there for the rugby league earlier in the year...used the bus on the first day, but after having to wait ages for a bus on the way back plus the walk, we drove on the second day.

Note that we found the bus drivers not the best informed. I don't think we were there immediately after the bus that stopped straight outside the site had been withdrawn (it was May when we stayed), but more than one bus driver told us it was still running and we were using the wrong bus...good job we ignored them.

Would also add that when we were there it was even more chaotic because Princes Street was shut so all of the buses had temporary stops...looking at a live webcam, that doesn't seem to be the case anymore.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

OK well it's 1.1 mile to Silverknowe from the site gate to Silverknowe (Anquet) so I suppose it depends how fast you go.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

If you turn right out of the gates and walk down the road about 200 metres
there is a foot path across the golf course to the bus stops next to the clubhouse takes me 13 mins.If you turn left out of gates walk to bus stop at the roundabout takes me 11 mins.When we were there a couple of months ago minibus from site was £3.00 single and £5,00 return but some people could not get on the bus for return journey as it was full.Also beware of using
the same company,s taxi service my partner and daughter booked them for the run from the site to the toby carvery opposite the golf club a trip of just over a mile and less than two minutes the driver wanted £9.00 for the journey.Did not send a taxi just used the minibus with no meter switched on and no set fare displayed.When i rang up to query the price all i got was a load of abuse from the guy on the. other end of the phone.When i told him i was going to report him to local authority he hung up.About an hour later some one rang from the minibus company and offered refund which would be left in cc club reception.it was and went into charity box.The last time i got a taxi from the city center the fare was £9.00 for the three of us but that was a couple of years ago.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi Geordie
Last christmas the price for the mini bus was £2 one way so its increased 50% then.
I didn't realise there was a footpath across the golf club, will try that next time. I have cycled around the whole area, there is a Morrisons for supplies about 10 mins cycle away which is very handy.

Paul.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

coppo said:


> Hi Geordie
> Last christmas the price for the mini bus was £2 one way so its increased 50% then.
> I didn't realise there was a footpath across the golf club, will try that next time. I have cycled around the whole area, there is a Morrisons for supplies about 10 mins cycle away which is very handy.
> 
> ...


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

geordie01 said:


> but some people could not get on the bus for return journey as it was full.Also beware of using
> .


however as they run them every 20 mins or so it isn't a huge problem if that happens



geordie01 said:


> The last time i got a taxi from the city center the fare was £9.00 for the three of us but that was a couple of years ago.


At hogmanay?


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

clodhopper2006 said:


> geordie01 said:
> 
> 
> > but some people could not get on the bus for return journey as it was full.Also beware of using
> ...


no


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

We stayed there in June and found the Cramond Mini Bus most useful and the drivers entertaining.
It was £2 each single at that time.
The pathway to Muirhouse Parkway can be rather overgrown and, by the mess, is used as a regular dog walk so I would not fancy it much at night.
One year we did have to use it when the bus driver missed his route and went down the Parkway instead of going around to Marine Drive.
Another time a bus driver went by us at the bus stop in George Street, in the City, despite us waving him down.
If you have a pitch on the south side of the site beware of golf balls from the adjacent course.
We had 3 land on our pitch, fortunately missing us or the van.
We changed pitch.
Re safety we have only known of one murder in the 10 years or so that we have been visiting.
Quite surprised to arrive and find police everywhere.They had stopped traffic but did let campers on and off the site. The incident had happened further up the road to the east.
During the foot and mouth epidemic someone pinched the disinfectant mat at the gates over which all vehicles had to drive.
But it is still a great place to stay.


----------

